# Kohler 14hp k 321s fuel pump problem



## hornpout (Oct 27, 2014)

I just join and want to say hello to everyone ,i have a problem with my kohler 14 hp k 321 s engine if it sits for a time the fuel pump will not pump fuel to the carb if i remove the pump and pump it by hand it pumps very good ,when i install it back on the engine it will start up and run good until it sits a few days .Then if i try to start it again it will not pump .if i keep spraying gas in the carburator i can get it going the cam lobe looks and feel ok should i bend the lever some or try a new pump the engine is on a Ariens gt14 garden tractor with a 4 foot snowblower on the front thank


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It probably a check valve that's not getting a good seal once it dries up and works fine when it's wet. As far as I can recall they don't make repair parts for the valve cover mounted fuel pumps, you have to replace the entire unit. You might find a reasonable replacement on ebay.


----------



## hornpout (Oct 27, 2014)

thank you for your help i will by a pump got to get it going snow is coming fat where i live


----------

